# Sleeve and Swivel sizes for homemade mono leaders



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have bought some 40 lb and some 80 pound test monofilament to make my own 2 hook high-low leaders in the off season. I will be targeting fish more on the smaller size, such as average size spot, trout, taylor blues, croaker, etc.... I had purchased a leader made of mono some time back and I like it's construction. But cost wise, I want to save some bucks by making my own. 

Which of the two mono sizes would be best suited for this application?

I need help with picking which size/rated sleeves and swivels I need to get. I already have a pack of (#3 barrel swivels) that is rated for 100 pound test. Is this size sufficient? As well I have some size #5 barrel swivels with coast lock snap to be used for attaching pyramid sinkers. I also have some double hole/chamber sleeves. Unfortunately I don't remember their rating. I can't find the label that came on the bag. I also need help with choosing the correct size red beads as well.

What recommendations can you all give me as to swivel, swivel with snap lock, sleeve, and bead size?


One other area I need help in is figuring what type loop/knot to use when forming the loop extension that will hold the hook. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thrifty....Actually you don't need any hardware on the Hi/Lo rig itself. What I do it to take a 36" piece of 40# leader material (don't use plain mono because it's not stiff enough) and tie a double surgeons loop at each end. One loop should be no bigger than 3/4" and to other loop around 2". Come down 1/3 rd. the length and tie another double surgeons loop no bigger than 3/4" and again 1/3 rd. with another loop. There it's finished and works perfectly. You attach an 80# - 100# welded ring black snap swivel to you line and snap the swivel to the 3/4" end loop. Attach you sinker to the 2" end loop. Now attach your snelled hooks to the two remaining 3/4" loops. I don't make them in advance, only when I need one. Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Agree with catman--mine is even cheaper and easier.

40-60# mono. Tie pyramid sinker to one end, put 2 #2-4/0 hooks directly on the line with double overhand surgeon's knots, then put a loop on the other end. I use swivel tied to the end of my mainline, eay to change terminal stuff, as all of my rigs have loops.

If you lose it, which I do when fishing in the rocks, only lose 1-sinker and 2-hooks. Pretty cheap.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I mostly use fish finders. But when I need a hi-lo I just take 2 hooks and snell the to each end of a piece of mono or leader material (lenght depends on what I'm doing 24-60 inches). Then I tye a couple of surgeon's loops(again depending on what I want) one to loop through the sinker and the other to attach to the line(swivel or snap swivel usually).


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I agree. Making your own rigs can save you money in the long run. Especially if you fish the rocks or if there are a lot of rays in the area. I usually use 20lb for bottom rigs for spot and perch, 30lb for fishing the bay, and 40lb if large fish are running. Usually line doesn't matter too much unless you over do it. For example, 300lb test for rockfish. The only difference I use is tying a barrel swivel to one end and a snap swivel to the other end in case the current is moving fast and I need to change the weight of the sinker. Also I use dropper loops instead of surgeon knots. Hope this helps.
-Anthony


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Thrifty Angler,
Double barrel sleeves do not come in a pound test rating as this would be pointless. You choose the sleeve size based on the inside diameter of the sleeve and the outside diameter of the line. This is much easier if you buy leader material and sleeves by the same maker (I generally use Billfisher for my larger stuff) You want the inside diameter of the sleeve to be just slightly bigger than the outside diamter of the leader material. Also make sure to get a good quality pair of crimpers and remember, this is very important...when you crimp the sleeve crimp it right in the center. This will make the ends flair out and prevent them from chaffing the line. As far as swivel sizes, for the size fish you indicate I would say to go with swivels rated for 100-120. This is my personol recomendation because I just never trust hardware. You just want to make sure the swivel you choose is not too large as this will possibly scare of finicky fish. Finally, for general bottom fishing inlets and piers for small blues, spot, croaker, and fish of similar size, I use 40lb Trilene Big Game and make 2 perfection loops in each end and 2 suergon loops in the center. I make each loop just big enough to slide a swivle through (top) a sinker (bottom) and the size hook I use (generally do not use snelled hooks for this purpose. Sorry for being so long winded, hope it helped
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Thanks everyone*

Guys you are the best. I have been paying attention about making your own leaders. After a year of loosing leaders to skates and or rays I decided it's time to come up with an alternative to the store bought ones.


catman....you describe a very basic and easy to make leader. Something that I can put together while on the water. No need to premake and put them in zipper sandwich bags. Thanks. I love your idea. One other question for you if I may...you mention that I shouldn't use the plain mono for the leaders. By plain does this mean it's better to put more $$ into quality line and forget about the bargain bin 3 buck stuff? :jawdrop: 


flistell....thanks for the info. I have found this year that it's been easier to put my reel onto the rod before I leave home. Believe it or not, I used to carry my reels in a backpack. I will use definitely use the snap swivel tied to my main line. Saving time by not having to tied that line to the leader will get my line into the water much quicker. And gone is the need to clip the old knots from reused leaders. Thanks again.

Digger....Thanks for the tips. I will adjust based on the targeted species. I'm sure you fish more often for the very large species....if the leader works for them it'll surely work for the small guys I target. Thanks Digger.

Anthony....Thanks for sharing your leader tips. I like the snap swivel on the end for the sinker. The snaps on the snap swivels that I already have are just large enough to use for the pyramid type sinkers. They have that small metal loop protruding from the top. For the bank sinkers I'll have switch to the surgeon's loop. I will also add one to the main line for easy changing of leader. I have tied quite a few butterfly loops. Your idea is simple indeed. Thanks again.

PlankCaster....I have a pack of 100 or so sleeves. I look forward to the challenge of putting together some leaders with the whole nine yards. I have practiced crimping and I have a multi purpose tool that has crimping capabilities. And I will crimp dead center as you recommend. One more thing...is an eighth or a sixteenth of an inch resulting loop too much to have after the crimping process? Oops I just reread your post. Just enough room for the swivels to move freely. Got it!! Thanks PC. And no...your were not being long winded. Just being thorough. 



Based on the given advice here is where things stand. I will make some using the sleeves, beads, snap and plain swivels. I want to try my hand at using the materials I have been purchasing. I will definitely make the basic and easy leaders using a snap swivel on my main line with surgeon's loops from top to bottom of the actual leader. I will make some with the snap swivel for easy sinker removal. And some will be made with butterfly dropper loops for the hook attachment.


Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Oops...I almost forgot*

I will be using the 40 pound test. It seems to be neutral. I will save the 80 lb test to use as crabbing line.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thrifty...When it comes to leader material ditch the cheap stuff, it will come back to haunt you. I like to use Seaguar fluorcarbon leader material. It's not cheap. A 25 yd. spool of 40# runs around $16.99 and 80# around $27.99. You can get 25 rigs out of one spool so the actual cost per rig is pretty low. Depending on where and how you fish a spool could last 2 or 3 seasons.


Catman.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Amen to that Catman,
For the lighter stuff such as spot and croaker I use 40lb Trilene Big Game but when it comes to stripers or other bigger critters I use 80lb Suffix Superior or 125lb Billfisher for the biters. Neither is too pricey but buth hold up well. Hope this helped
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

